# Useless Billy Gots a Bypass, but the Doc Didn't Give Him a Map to Get to Town #327



## NE GA Pappy (May 19, 2015)

Billy said all the bypasses is making fer some confusing driving.  He said 4 bypasses was just too much.


----------



## mattech (May 19, 2015)

Good one pappy


----------



## JB0704 (May 19, 2015)

Good'n Pappy, but it's gotta say useless in the title, I think......


----------



## KyDawg (May 19, 2015)

Good un Pappy. See yall tomorrow.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 19, 2015)

Billy don't have a GPS navigation device.  Billy navigates by dead reckoning.  I reckon he is gonna end up dead if he don't quit driving on them donuts.


----------



## JB0704 (May 19, 2015)

Otherwise, how will anybody know which billy we talkin' about?


----------



## JB0704 (May 19, 2015)

later bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (May 19, 2015)

Fixed it for you Pappy. I am out.


----------



## bigelow (May 19, 2015)

Nite boss seed yall later


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 19, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Good'n Pappy, but it's gotta say useless in the title, I think......



you right JB.. but there is only so much room in the title...

maybe Boss will let me slide this one time.


----------



## JB0704 (May 19, 2015)

I have meetings most the day tomorrow.....I hate Wednesdays, ere'body in the office, so that seems to be the day ere'body wants to meet.  I hate meetings.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 19, 2015)

hey boss done fixed it... thanks Boss


----------



## JB0704 (May 19, 2015)

No lol'n allowed in meetings.....


----------



## JB0704 (May 19, 2015)

No carryin' on and raisin' a ruckus either......


----------



## mattech (May 19, 2015)

I've got 38 minutes to get some work done. See y'all later.


----------



## JB0704 (May 19, 2015)

Just a bunch of folks acting interested in what the person speaking has to say.


----------



## JB0704 (May 19, 2015)

Later MT.......


----------



## JB0704 (May 19, 2015)

Have I ever tolt y'all I got two bosses.......I'm like the fella in Ofice Space.  It's awkward.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 19, 2015)

Well, Pappy may try to get some sleep.  Sleep is not an easy thing to hold onto in the Pappy house.  Pappy sleeps 4 or 5 hours at night, and then is exhausted during the day.  But Pappy can't get to sleep at a decent hour at night now.  Just ain't sleepy


----------



## Scrapy (May 19, 2015)

Good one Pappy. Last one was on 985 when I started postin. Wrote long and hard. Made many good points. Hit Submit. And "This thread is Locked".


----------



## bigelow (May 19, 2015)

Hope mat gets the job done  he is a hard worker


----------



## JB0704 (May 19, 2015)

Im out too.  Nite folks.


----------



## bigelow (May 19, 2015)

Later B


----------



## bigelow (May 19, 2015)

I'm about done  I want to get back to work on the floors but I'm tired  I will have it done tomorrow


----------



## Scrapy (May 19, 2015)

I'm wore out too Pappy. Didn't get much rest last night but can't say why on here. Then I bedded up 200 feet of taters with a hoe.  If I was needing a bypass I think I blew everything out of the way.  
I got a tractor but too lazy to crank it and hook up plows.


----------



## mattech (May 19, 2015)

First flop


----------



## mattech (May 19, 2015)

My brother has me a fish scouted out for this weekend.


----------



## Scrapy (May 19, 2015)

Glad you got the flop Mattech. You deserve it.


----------



## mattech (May 19, 2015)

Sorry scrap, didn't mean to steal it.


----------



## Scrapy (May 19, 2015)

Man,ateerific big fish.


----------



## Scrapy (May 19, 2015)

mattech said:


> Sorry scrap, didn't mean to steal it.


That's OK. They are like women that come and go.


----------



## Scrapy (May 19, 2015)

I thought I was seein eyes in the garden from the back porch light. They were staying still and not blinking. Turns out it was a big yeller hous scat.


----------



## Scrapy (May 19, 2015)

Whatever happened to HDMO3? He ain't got too hi falooting for us has he?


----------



## mattech (May 19, 2015)

He is in rehab


----------



## Scrapy (May 19, 2015)

Pappy I have sure put my old body through the stamina test the last few days.


----------



## Scrapy (May 19, 2015)

Plus, I like burnin the candle at both ends.


----------



## Scrapy (May 19, 2015)

mattech said:


> He is in rehab



Musta hurt hisself?


----------



## bigelow (May 19, 2015)

Nite scraps


----------



## Scrapy (May 19, 2015)

mattech said:


> He is in rehab


 Back , one time, when I worked for the Government and had real good insurance they tried to send me to rehab. It was my first pair or bifocals and they needed to teach me how to look down, without tripping up.


----------



## Scrapy (May 19, 2015)

Night mattech.


----------



## Scrapy (May 19, 2015)

Didedededumdedededoo.


----------



## Scrapy (May 19, 2015)

Tryin to get my imagination to work.
It is. But it ain't what I can tell about on here.


----------



## Scrapy (May 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> He is in rehab


 Billy threads are addictin. Wonder if he is havin withdrawals.


----------



## Scrapy (May 20, 2015)

Good night bigelow.


----------



## Scrapy (May 20, 2015)

I went to bed. Whooooeeee!
Gonna try the other bed.


----------



## Scrapy (May 20, 2015)

I got a 50cent bet that Pappy is the first Howdydoodledooer in hya directly.


----------



## Scrapy (May 20, 2015)

I might lose it to Quack but toanahafmoours don't calibrate to a howdydoodledoo.


----------



## Scrapy (May 20, 2015)

Glad they didn't call that mule Ruth Bo$$. That wouldn't be fitting.


----------



## Scrapy (May 20, 2015)

I been perusing on some other forums not sayin nothing.

Seems like on the DF I am feelin dejavous from the 1930's about trackin a bloodied up deer with a dog. They already deciding what kind of breed is best and learning "rules" so they can breed dogs to fit "rules" categories rather than just simply going and showing a hunter where a dead deer is. A yard dog can tree coons if he will stay treed but , a yard dog can find dead deer plumb simple. A mile long track being a long track? Most are in a thicket within two hundred yards anyway.
I wonder if they gon register with UKC, AKC, or PKC?


----------



## Scrapy (May 20, 2015)

I think, instead of the white page, I'll just call it nightshade.


----------



## Scrapy (May 20, 2015)

There is a reason I pick out "Frosty" to play for ya'll s delight. It was either that or, "I got a cold cold feelin". But it was too bluesy in my depinion. My old 4 poster bed was frosty when I got in so I am getting by tonight on the other one.


----------



## Scrapy (May 20, 2015)

Start yo day off right to dissun .


----------



## Scrapy (May 20, 2015)

Dat bass player bees like me. Steppin round light footed from hya to yander .


----------



## Scrapy (May 20, 2015)

Paflop


----------



## Scrapy (May 20, 2015)

I had a Albert Collins coon hunting buddy one time I had to watch my mouth around.  He'd say racial stuff that would make me blush.  He did not like N.Koreans a bit.


----------



## Scrapy (May 20, 2015)

Hillbilly, I tend to agree. I have real good luck when it's 95 degrees down hya and I mention we could be in Hendersonville in three hours and take in a play at Flatrock and get a room with a hot tub and all. 

You just got to sort through'em all.  She might be drivin a Subaru but not like drivin a Subaru at all. Subaru something she got stuck with in the settlement.  Judge haa'd on his fingernails and polished them on his robe and pronounced, "it is done".


----------



## fish hawk (May 20, 2015)

Mornin Scrappy!!!


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

Scrapy+?


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

Such a lovely place


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Scrapy (May 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


>



I got about right the other night and was gonna karaoke whiskey bent and heck bound. She Didn't have it nor, I'm so lonesome I could cry. Not that I would have sung it but she didn't even have it. But the ignoramus karaoke DJ chick  had the Wobble. Jeeze , the cutting edge of new stuff. 

Wobble Wobble , Wooo.


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

The music died, Scrapy.


----------



## ccherry (May 20, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Scrapy (May 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> The music died, Scrapy.



Back in the 80's my old exwife made $400 a night settin up her equipment and singing to canned background music to about a thousand songs she had memorized and she was good. Then came karaoke. They made $400 setting up and letting folks sing songs when they got drunk enough.  But they had a list and organized.  Today's karaoke DJ artists are a joke and a half if there ever has been. If they make $20 to bring their boombox and play the Wobble over and over  and tick off the customers that request a certain song. Not only that, but they couldn't carry a tune in a bucket, nor know but one knob on the boombox, If it sounds bad turn the volume knob up.  Stupid morans. Yes the music died in jookjoints > I as soon stay home and drink my likker and listen to what I want to.


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

You see that Waymore/Willie pic I posted in the last thread, Scrapy? Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Scrapy (May 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> You see that Waymore/Willie pic I posted in the last thread, Scrapy? Pretty much sums it up.



Sum it up for me. I always figured Hank Jr. kind of halfway copied Allman Bothers ramblin man on that one. I might have missed something though.


----------



## Scrapy (May 20, 2015)

Cock a Howdy Doodle Doo. I recon I owe Bo$$ another 50cent. Put it on my tab Bo$$.


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

hey.......first post in herra


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Scrapy (May 20, 2015)

Oh! that one. I got it now.


----------



## Scrapy (May 20, 2015)

Gettn light outside boys. Bout time to head for the nice ,warm , bed.


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

oops+, you get ya truck fixed?


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 20, 2015)

Mernin', Scrap n TeePee.


----------



## Scrapy (May 20, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Mernin', Scrap n TeePee.


You missed that 50cent bet.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 20, 2015)

I like me some Stevie Ray and Albert Collins both, Scrapy.


----------



## Scrapy (May 20, 2015)

But it ain't hard.
kissin a toofless wonder. Hillbilly



Toofless flop


----------



## oops1 (May 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> oops+, you get ya truck fixed?



It had stopped misbehaving so I have stopped pursuin ... I'm sure it'll let me down on the way to the beach Friday.. Thx fur Axin.. Wooooooo


----------



## mark-7mag (May 20, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## mark-7mag (May 20, 2015)

Scrapy? Are you still up ?


----------



## Scrapy (May 20, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Scrapy? Are you still up ?


no , No,
Something must be wrong with the inter net.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 20, 2015)

Morning


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 20, 2015)

Its hump day


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 20, 2015)

Yard work day for me after work


----------



## kmckinnie (May 20, 2015)

I'm sleepy.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 20, 2015)

I'm sitten here watchen agame warden & he don't know it.


----------



## oops1 (May 20, 2015)

K's stalkin da man on his moped


----------



## JB0704 (May 20, 2015)

Meeting #1 over.  2 more to go before lunch.....


----------



## JB0704 (May 20, 2015)

Fishin on the beach tomorrow.  That'll be fun.


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

where you headed JB?


----------



## Hilsman (May 20, 2015)

Mernin???


----------



## KyDawg (May 20, 2015)

Mornin Krun


----------



## karen936 (May 20, 2015)

Morning all. Goot one this
thread Pappy did good.


----------



## karen936 (May 20, 2015)

Hey Boss.


----------



## karen936 (May 20, 2015)

My oven quit working yesterday
they can't come to look at it till Friday and
then be another week before they get the
part. Gonna be interesting I think.


----------



## karen936 (May 20, 2015)

It's 21 years old so I guess
it's about time for another one.


----------



## karen936 (May 20, 2015)

hey k you still watching the warden


----------



## KyDawg (May 20, 2015)

Good thing you got a toaster, a microwave and a grill Krun.


----------



## karen936 (May 20, 2015)

Micro wave throws the breaker after
3 minutes so guess its the grill


----------



## JB0704 (May 20, 2015)

rydert said:


> where you headed JB?



Hilton Head.  I've never fished there before, but, we are gonna be there tonight - Saturday.  I'm hoping I can figure em out........


----------



## karen936 (May 20, 2015)

we been in this house since 1978 that's
a long time.


----------



## karen936 (May 20, 2015)

Years ago the coast guard knocked
out the bridge to Hilton head back
around 1974 my boyfriend at the time
was in the army engineers so my
girlfriend and I went up her husband was
in the engineers as well. They had to build
a bridge to the island. We had a blast 
all sand dunes no building no condo's 
filled my trunk up with sand dollars but forgot
about them stunk my car up good.


----------



## karen936 (May 20, 2015)

stinky flops


----------



## kmckinnie (May 20, 2015)

Peeps at werk are mad at me, my feelings are hurt.


----------



## karen936 (May 20, 2015)

we didn't stay on the island if forget
the little town but they were having a 
rattle snake round up I was driving had
one cross the road and strike at my tire.


----------



## karen936 (May 20, 2015)

sorry for your feeling k


----------



## karen936 (May 20, 2015)

Think it was in april that year


----------



## kmckinnie (May 20, 2015)

k run Ilet him off wid awrnin for litterin,made him pick up the parken lot at the river.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 20, 2015)

Said it fell outathe truck.


----------



## KyDawg (May 20, 2015)

JB rich.


----------



## karen936 (May 20, 2015)

Look at 1974
http://www.hiltonheadislandsc.gov/ourisland/history.cfm


----------



## KyDawg (May 20, 2015)

Well headed out see yall at my next destination.


----------



## karen936 (May 20, 2015)

Safe driving Boss.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 20, 2015)

Have fun driving through Columbia, Bo$$. Usually a perpetual traffic jam on 26 about ten miles each side of it, kinda like Atlanter.


----------



## karen936 (May 20, 2015)

We stayed in Ridgeland they rolled the
sidewalks up at 4:00pm. If you didn't
eat before 4 you didn't eat.


----------



## karen936 (May 20, 2015)

everybody must be in meetings


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

Mornin folks..


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 20, 2015)

Pappy sneaking thru the backyard on da way to work


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Hilton Head.  I've never fished there before, but, we are gonna be there tonight - Saturday.  I'm hoping I can figure em out........



I've seen people catch some sharks, one about 6' to7'. I think I got some pics of it on my facebook page. Also saw some big rays caught. Other than that a few whiting..... We going to go and stay the week of the 4th.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

Mornin Pappy, Have a great day at work!! Don't over do it today!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

Hey Dert!!


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

honkeyyyyyy honk honk


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

rydert said:


> honkeyyyyyy honk honk



Honkey done been playin with 480 dis mernin!! That stuff will shoot some fire!!!


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Honkey done been playin with 480 dis mernin!! That stuff will shoot some fire!!!



you should try connecting it to a motor and somebody strike a welding arc around you.....funny to them....not funny to me


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

rydert said:


> you should try connecting it to a motor and somebody strike a welding arc around you.....funny to them....not funny to me



I imagine a tool being thrown...


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I imagine a tool being thrown...



 hands were shaking to bad..........


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

rydert said:


> Hands were shaking to bad..........



lol.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

Funny Flop!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

First flop I've had in a while.


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

wooooooooo........


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

What's the most kid friendly beach going nowadays? Hot women = good, drama = bad. 

t.p. wanting to go and It'll be the first time I've ever went sober, so I don't want any suprises. Just family oriented.


----------



## fish hawk (May 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> What's the most kid friendly beach going nowadays? Hot women = good, drama = bad.
> 
> t.p. wanting to go and It'll be the first time I've ever went sober, so I don't want any suprises. Just family oriented.



My brother in law has a condo at Sea Grove only a couple blocks from the beach with a small pool right outside the door.Laid back and no drama.Plenty of ladys around.


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

I'd like to be on the beach just so's I could look at it if I wanted to. Might be some huneys down there after dark.


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

Hilton Head to me and my family is a pretty goot one  T.P.
We rent a beach house and stay the week. There is no alkihal allowed on the beach by law, but I do see folks drinking out of cups. Never seen any drama where we stay.


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

oh, and there is some sho enough hotties there....not that I look or anything...


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

rydert said:


> Hilton Head to me and my family is a pretty goot one  T.P.
> We rent a beach house and stay the week. There is no alkihal allowed on the beach by law, but I do see folks drinking out of cups. Never seen any drama where we stay.



Does it have entertainment for small kids? I've never been there. Food close by?


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

rydert said:


> oh, and there is some sho enough hotties there....not that I look or anything...



Hotties....check.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

Amelia island (Fernandina) is pretty fun for kids. There's a state park at the north end. Usually some kini's walkin round. I go to St.Simons every summer family has a house there. That's the only reason I go there. It's close and cheap.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

The gulf Is definitely better beach tho.


----------



## oops1 (May 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I'd like to be on the beach just so's I could look at it if I wanted to. Might be some huneys down there after dark.



Seaside but you gots ta pay ta be on da beach... Dig in them deep pockets and let it rip.. TP


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Seaside but you gots ta pay ta be on da beach... Dig in them deep pockets and let it rip.. TP



Seaside? Is this a place?


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

Kinda leaning to the Gulf.


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Does it have entertainment for small kids? I've never been there. Food close by?



plenty of food close by.....putt putt, bicycle riding which I also enjoy, dolphin tours, go to the light house, they have a pirate cruise...there is no water park or anything like that that I'm aware of...


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

if I didn't hate riding so much, I would go to the gulf..


----------



## JB0704 (May 20, 2015)

rydert said:


> I've seen people catch some sharks, one about 6' to7'. I think I got some pics of it on my facebook page. Also saw some big rays caught. Other than that a few whiting..... We going to go and stay the week of the 4th.



Id be happy with whiting.  Hoping I run into some blues.  My boy loves catchin' sharks, so that would be fun if I get one on.


----------



## JB0704 (May 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Kinda leaning to the Gulf.



St george island.  I go there a few tiems a year, great fishing, not as expensive as other places.  Take my family a week each summer.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 20, 2015)

Go to Destin. Plenty to do, good scenery and not as many Billy's as Panama City


----------



## JB0704 (May 20, 2015)

SGI is all family oriented, no drama at all.  No high rise condos, just a bunch of rental houses, laid back and low key........and great fishin'.


----------



## mguthrie (May 20, 2015)

Hey. All caught up now


----------



## mguthrie (May 20, 2015)

Watt?


----------



## mguthrie (May 20, 2015)

Flip


----------



## mguthrie (May 20, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (May 20, 2015)

I like St Augustine. TP. Lots for the kids to do therea


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Go to Destin. Plenty to do, good scenery and not as many Billy's as Panama City



Billy is exactly who I'm trying to avoid on this trip.


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

mack1974, any suggestions?


----------



## oops1 (May 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Seaside? Is this a place?



It's all right there on 30a.. Rosemary seaside sea grove.. It's a nice place


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

heigh


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

to whom it may concern....


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

best wishes...


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

headed to the lake


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

for a lil rnr...


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

lots a "r" but mostly "r"...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 20, 2015)

Who is billy and what is this thread about.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 20, 2015)

Motel 6 off 95 cant beat there price


----------



## JB0704 (May 20, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> lots a "r" but mostly "r"...



Very cool, MTR, hope you catch a bunch!  Post pics......


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

they leave the light on?


----------



## oops1 (May 20, 2015)

Billy's stealin ac units again and wants to know what the goin rate is.


----------



## oops1 (May 20, 2015)

Motel 6's are very nice.. Continental breakfast too.. Stale honeybun and old coffee.. Yum


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

DEDICATION... just for you!


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

I like hearing other people's conversations in the room next to me.......


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

I like it when they fight.


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

I like it when they make up, too.


----------



## oops1 (May 20, 2015)

rydert said:


> I like hearing other people's conversations in the room next to me.......



Girls of the night talk? Me too


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

they always tell me to get a room...


----------



## oops1 (May 20, 2015)

Mtr dun got REO stuck in my head.. Thanks a lot


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

Thunderstruck + Blue Angels = KEWL


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2015)

Sup useless bro's ??


----------



## mattech (May 20, 2015)




----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I like it when they make up, too.



seems like a touch too much


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I like it when they make up, too.



What you talkin bout TP? Explain yo self son!!


----------



## mark-7mag (May 20, 2015)

Where has homo3 been?


----------



## oops1 (May 20, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Where has homo3 been?



Mat tech says rehab... That's slang for the clinck . He's always gettin himself locked up


----------



## mark-7mag (May 20, 2015)

Prayers sent for homo3


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Where has homo3 been?



i think him and hfh had a room next door to me at the hotel 6......


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

they may have been fighting........I'm not sure though


----------



## mattech (May 20, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## mattech (May 20, 2015)

I got me some new cosco Del marks


----------



## oops1 (May 20, 2015)

Lol-ing


----------



## mattech (May 20, 2015)

I can see good now


----------



## oops1 (May 20, 2015)

Prayin fur hfh


----------



## oops1 (May 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> I can see good now



Yea but can u see fish?


----------



## fish hawk (May 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> I got me some new cosco Del marks



Thems some nice sunglasses!!!


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

Honkey, I waited at the end of the driveway yesterdy til dark with a case of Coors and my Lynerd Skynerd's greatest hits 8-track, you never did come pick me up.


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

Y'all need to start voting these threads up, some baffoon keeps giving them one star.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Honkey, I waited at the end of the driveway yesterdy til dark with a case of Coors and my Lynerd Skynerd's greatest hits 8-track, you never did come pick me up.



Sorry, me and 7mag was spittin some game to 2 hunnies.  I hope you understand. My apologies buddy.


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Sorry, me and 7mag was spittin some game to 2 hunnies.  I hope you understand. My apologies buddy.



spittin some game.........


lol-ing


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Y'all need to start voting these threads up, some baffoon keeps giving them one star.


----------



## JB0704 (May 20, 2015)

I never really think to vote on a thread.....


----------



## JB0704 (May 20, 2015)

Billy always gets 5 stars, just 'cause he's Billy


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

I've never voted for a thread. Ever.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

rydert said:


> spittin some game.........
> 
> 
> lol-ing



Slang fer talkin, Dert...


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Slang fer talkin, Dert...



oh I got it.......


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

got it flop........


----------



## Hilsman (May 20, 2015)

hay


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

Flop!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

Dangnit!!


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

hay hils......


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

to slow honkey.......


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

I wonder which of the 12 steps Homo3 is on...Prolly #2.... lol.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

He's prolly sittin therea sangin that Rehab song. "Bartender"


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

rydert said:


> to slow honkey.......



Story of my life man!!!


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I wonder which of the 12 steps Homo3 is on...Prolly #2.... lol.



that's as far as he will every make it smh-ed


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

rydert said:


> that's as far as he will every make it smh-ed



Terrible waste.. It's a shame, He never had a chance.


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

Wooooooooo......


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Wooooooooo......



Wooooooooooooooo!


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Terrible waste.. It's a shame, He never had a chance.



the boy loves his weed........


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

Honkey be spittin on his gals.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

rydert said:


> the boy loves his weed........



I hate weeds.


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

Quack...y'all git any rain down your way???


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Honkey be spittin on his gals.



I said I was sorry TP. Just let it go... I know you know that song, so sing it and move on man.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

We got about 15 drops yesterday!!


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

I don't know the song, can you sing a few lines to us?


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

honkeys gal has to wear glasses when he talks to her......


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

My house has an umbrella over it.


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

Honkey has a bad lisp. He cain hep it.


----------



## oops1 (May 20, 2015)

He's a sprayer... Not a Sayers


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

honkeys gal says that backer juice burns her eyes......


----------



## oops1 (May 20, 2015)

Flapit


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

rydert said:


> honkeys gal has to wear glasses when he talks to her......



lolin, She's blind as a bat. That's why she's wit me!! She says I'm hansim...


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

baker juice burn flop........


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

too slow oop1.......


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

I can't say my r's or T's.. It's terrible...


----------



## oops1 (May 20, 2015)

rydert said:


> too slow oop1.......



It's this stupid new...big as a laptop phone..ur else Ida got it


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

Billy here at work can't hear radio traffic in the halls. He says there's to much echo noise to undastand what I sayin..


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

oops1 said:


> It's this stupid new...big as a laptop phone..ur else Ida got it



my wife got 1 like that....she weighs 100 lbs...the phone weighs 20lbs


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

changed my mind


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

rest up dig worms go tomarra


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

cut grass


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

weed garden


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

that way i can say they were prolly bitin yesterdee


----------



## oops1 (May 20, 2015)

MTR gots big plans


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

mtr gots ketchin up to do


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

haff my okree didn't come up


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> mtr gots ketchin up to do



Me too!! Mow and spray the pecan orchards, fish, drink reebs and mow the yard.


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

I think i just got a room on the beach from an injun feller on the phone. I'm really hoping ("sank ooo for ooo get rum on 'unaudible' beach, ope u ha enjo u sta") meant Panama City.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> haff my okree didn't come up



None of mine did either. So don't feel bad. Do you soak yours for a day or so before planting? I did and have in the past and it's always done great, but not this year.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I think i just got a room on the beach from an injun feller on the phone. I'm really hoping ("sank ooo for ooo get rum on 'unaudible' beach, ope u ha enjo u sta") meant Panama City.



Sounds like they from Shreveport.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

Or maybe Dothan.. Could be either tho.


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

Cherokee injuns i thought.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

Probably Dothan TP. If he has a daughter I prolly know her.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

Flop


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

Now


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

Yippeee!!!!


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

flop


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

too early


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

I'm hongree. bbl


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

ha...


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

Ain't no injuns at the beach...


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

I see a jaybird.....


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I'm hongree. bbl



I done rant TP off. I sorry I stolt the flop man. That's twice I let ya down.


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Me too!! Mow and spray the pecan orchards, fish, drink reebs and mow the yard.



Sounds like a plan  ... anything that includes reebs an fishn caint be all bad. much as i wanna go today, just need to do this other stuff 1st.


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

mtr wife done put her foot down..........


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

my boat seats gettin new covered and some more foam.


----------



## fish hawk (May 20, 2015)

Done all my yard yesterday and worked a little today that way I can go chase some shoal bass tomorrow.


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

rydert said:


> mtr wife done put her foot down..........



she did , size 12s too


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

she don't like coming home from her second job and the boat gone


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

worser when the ruffles and bean dip gone too


----------



## oops1 (May 20, 2015)

TP dun booked the wrong room..smh-ing


----------



## mattech (May 20, 2015)

Woooo


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

vent time


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

All better now


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

3:30 means yard work or nap no matter what


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

Nothin like a goot shake down...


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 20, 2015)

T.P.=goin' to Unaudible Beach. I never been to that one, I think it's in Tennessee.


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

If you go there build a fort


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

3:30 an she on the way


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

better sweep up the ruffle crumbs


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 20, 2015)

How about some Blackberry Sabbath?


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> How about some Blackberry Sabbath?



I like dem!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 20, 2015)

I vote 5 stars


----------



## fish hawk (May 20, 2015)

I voted 3 stars.......and that's fudging some


----------



## mark-7mag (May 20, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Sorry, me and 7mag was spittin some game to 2 hunnies.  I hope you understand. My apologies buddy.



We'll get you next time TP. Just bring some gas money


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

Can't just direct call a hotel I don't guess. I got some injin over in Pakistan. He said he was gonna email my conformation too. I ain't got one yet.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> We'll get you next time TP. Just bring some gas money



Lots of Gas money!!! And beer.


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

I was thinkin since y'all was already going I'd just hop in for the ride.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

TP@McDurdellsonEnterprises.net is this correct sir?


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

Lol.


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

lol-ed...


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I vote 5 stars



Hey Migs!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (May 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I was thinkin since y'all was already going I'd just hop in for the ride.



Well not really but if you're paying, we're in.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 20, 2015)

Mig got a girl friend


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Well not really but if you're paying, we're in.



Yep. you buy we ride!!  Ride or die!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Mig got a girl friend



Sumthin been keepin him busy lately!!


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

Just got my conformation and it's written in injuneese.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 20, 2015)

I'm drinking a reeb watching short mag cut the grass


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

He'll be married within a month.


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

Woooooooo.


----------



## fish hawk (May 20, 2015)

Congratulations fuzzy!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I'm drinking a reeb watching short mag cut the grass



I'm makin honkeyson skip school to go lay irrigation pipe tomarrow. Boy needs work and not schoolin!!!I figure a day in the field handlin irrigation pipe will make him realize how nice HVAC is.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> He'll be married within a month.



I can't make it! I'll go to the next one!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

Flap!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

Now!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

Awesomesauce!!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

Slavedriver flopper!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (May 20, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I'm makin honkeyson skip school to go lay irrigation pipe tomarrow. Boy needs work and not schoolin!!!I figure a day in the field handlin irrigation pipe will make him realize how nice HVAC is.



There ya go


----------



## mark-7mag (May 20, 2015)

Cool beans


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Cool beans



I've never understood that sayin!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

I hope he grabs one with a skunk or a possum in it.. It makes for a little fun in the sun.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 20, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I've never understood that sayin!!



One of my wife's Yankee friends says it all the time. It gets on my nerves


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> One of my wife's Yankee friends says it all the time. It gets on my nerves



Lol. I got a friend from Jersey that says it too! I talk to him 2 times a year...


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

Sneakers, Soda, And You's guys.. They make me come unhinged...


----------



## mguthrie (May 20, 2015)

Hay


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

Hey Gut!


----------



## mguthrie (May 20, 2015)

Soda? It's known as pop up north


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

Me and 7mag are solving the world's problem's one yankee slang at a time.


----------



## mguthrie (May 20, 2015)

Been readin back. Looks like you been pretty useless today honky


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Soda? It's known as pop up north



That too!! My Jersey buddy calls it soda. But a friend in PA calls it pop.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Been readin back. Looks like you been pretty useless today honky



Fancy pants been here today. I was tolt to stay "Busy". So I have been by runnin up the post number....


----------



## mguthrie (May 20, 2015)

I was born and raised in NE Ohio. Moved here in 1985. I've heard it all


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

And lots of office work today.


----------



## mguthrie (May 20, 2015)

You get the billy of the day award


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I was born and raised in NE Ohio. Moved here in 1985. I've heard it all



Got any huntin land up there buddy? lol


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> You get the billy of the day award



Whaaaaaat???  I feel honored!!!


----------



## Hilsman (May 20, 2015)

Yello??


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

How I feel right now!!


----------



## Hilsman (May 20, 2015)

Wut eye mist????


----------



## Hilsman (May 20, 2015)

Fop


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

Sup Hils!!


----------



## Hilsman (May 20, 2015)

That wuz sposta be flop


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Wut eye mist????



HFH and Hdm03 are at a motel 6. And TP left for the beach with a injun woman.


----------



## Hilsman (May 20, 2015)

Sup honkey. Thinkin about goin to da riva an drownin a few crickets


----------



## mguthrie (May 20, 2015)

No huntin land in Ohio for me. I haven't been up there but once in the last 15 years


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Sup honkey. Thinkin about goin to da riva an drownin a few crickets



I'm Jealous. I never get to go to the river anymore. Kids....


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> No huntin land in Ohio for me. I haven't been up there but once in the last 15 years



That is to bad. I got some in KS but not Ohio.


----------



## mguthrie (May 20, 2015)

When I was I kid I found a shed to a typical 14 pointer. They is some monsters therea


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> When I was I kid I found a shed to a typical 14 pointer. They is some monsters therea



I know and it's ALOT closer than KS.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

If I fall outta my office chair because my rear end is asleep, ya'll think that could be workman's comp?


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

9 minutes


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 20, 2015)

C-ya'll


----------



## oops1 (May 20, 2015)

Lost the first un.. Winned tha Second won .. Game three tonight...woooooo.. Les get it on!!!!!


----------



## oops1 (May 20, 2015)

Med oops' hittin has helped nun... They did put him on the hill in game one to save our "studs" for game two.. We were down 8-0.. He pitched two innings.. Zero runs scored..only
2 base runners.. One walk. Ended up losing 8-4. Never been more proud of a loss. I'm in JB's boat.. hr hasn't been given the opportunity to prove himself. Makes me wanna potty mouth potty mouth potty mouth


----------



## oops1 (May 20, 2015)

Bbl


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

Good luck to medium oops+!


----------



## mattech (May 20, 2015)

Good luck medium ooops


----------



## mattech (May 20, 2015)

My daughter made it on the news.wooooo


http://www.13wmaz.com/story/news/lo...-graders-read-to-seniors-in-forsyth/27652939/


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

Very cool, mattech!


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

t.p.'s rooster just found out what a trowel across the head feels like. He flogged her the first and last time.


----------



## mattech (May 20, 2015)

Did it hurt her?


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

Tore her leg up good. Got her in about 8 places.


----------



## mattech (May 20, 2015)

Oh man, that stinks, clean it up good so it don't get infected.


----------



## ccherry (May 20, 2015)

Got this done today...


----------



## ccherry (May 20, 2015)

Cheekins is nassey


----------



## ccherry (May 20, 2015)

Awesome lil mt!


----------



## ccherry (May 20, 2015)

And this...


----------



## ccherry (May 20, 2015)

Good job medium oops


----------



## ccherry (May 20, 2015)

^^^ flopped it and wasn't even trying.... Mud would be proud


----------



## fish hawk (May 20, 2015)

Lookin good ccherry.


----------



## ccherry (May 20, 2015)

Thanks FH


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

ccherry fixin to be cutting some lumber.


----------



## fish hawk (May 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Tore her leg up good. Got her in about 8 places.



That's sux.....Them roosters are something else.My buddy had two,one was a great bird and very gentle,would even sit up on your shoulder .The other was a good bird when he was younger but when his spurs started getting longer he started getting crazy.That crazy bird would try to attack you as soon as you stepped out your truck, I hated that crazy rooster.


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

He got da powa!


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> That's sux.....Them roosters are something else.My buddy had two,one was a great bird and very gentle,would even sit up on your shoulder .The other was a good bird when he was younger but when his spurs started getting longer he started getting crazy.That crazy bird would try to attack you as soon as you stepped out your truck, I hated that crazy rooster.



I could tell he was getting a bit cocky the last few days, he was a perty bird too. Coyotes will eat good tonight.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (May 20, 2015)

i had a white rooster named stonewall, liked to fight, even chase me on the lawnmover, died in an epic battle with a hawk, yankee hawk i believe


----------



## fish hawk (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Wycliff (May 20, 2015)

TP having chicken and dumplins tomorrow


----------



## Hilsman (May 20, 2015)

Well da trip to da riva ended up wif a nail in da tar


----------



## Hilsman (May 20, 2015)

Not lolin


----------



## Hilsman (May 20, 2015)

Smh


----------



## Hilsman (May 20, 2015)

Limp down da shoulder on da rims.


----------



## mguthrie (May 20, 2015)

Witch river you was fishin hils


----------



## Hilsman (May 20, 2015)

Ocmulgee right below the dam


----------



## Hilsman (May 20, 2015)

Caught a couple breams and a nail


----------



## mguthrie (May 20, 2015)

I've been told you can catch hybrids down there. I ain't never tried. We've been fishin factory shoals


----------



## fish hawk (May 20, 2015)

Rooster meat gonna be a little tough......Just put it in the pressure cooker


----------



## Hilsman (May 20, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I've been told you can catch hybrids down there. I ain't never tried. We've been fishin factory shoals



They was some guys down thera fishin fur em. Don think they caught any dough


----------



## Hilsman (May 20, 2015)

Ready


----------



## Hilsman (May 20, 2015)

Flap


----------



## kmckinnie (May 20, 2015)

Guilty as Billy is fer being useles was the verdict.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 20, 2015)

Sad day for justice in quincy fla.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 20, 2015)

Battery was the charge, all batteries are charged.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 20, 2015)

Had a fight video to go with it.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 20, 2015)

Took 4 hours for everyone to agree on the verdict.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 20, 2015)

I changed back and forth just to get a free pizza for dinner.


----------



## mattech (May 20, 2015)

Looks good ccherry, I have a green box just like that.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 20, 2015)

A young man was our head juror, black fellow 20ty years old & he did a great job of running the job. Gave me a good feeling again about our youth in America. I was proud of the job he done.


----------



## mattech (May 20, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (May 20, 2015)

I brought a lunch box full of snacks & drinks. They laffed til the 3 hour. We had cheeze & crackers & grapes & rootbeer. LOLs.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 20, 2015)

Oooooow


----------



## ccherry (May 20, 2015)

Thanks MT


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

I don't have a green box like that.


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

I have a big yellow drop cord.


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

My neighbors have a big green box like that.


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

cool beans = sale


----------



## kmckinnie (May 20, 2015)

I'm moderating in the lad looken fer memeers section. LOLs.


----------



## fish hawk (May 20, 2015)

Fancy pants green box.......We have to rub two sticks together here


----------



## kmckinnie (May 20, 2015)

Err clubs lookin fer members. LOLs


----------



## mark-7mag (May 20, 2015)

kmc doing his civic duty


----------



## kmckinnie (May 20, 2015)

I wish I had 1 stick.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 20, 2015)

While drinken, mark.


----------



## fish hawk (May 20, 2015)

You can borrow one of mine


----------



## fish hawk (May 20, 2015)

Think I'll join a biker gang.


----------



## fish hawk (May 20, 2015)

Floppers


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

I watch tv with binoculars.


----------



## oops1 (May 20, 2015)

I ain't caught up but had to update yall.. We were down 8-1 in the 4th.. 2 outs.. Injured base runner and two of our boys score.. Things get fuzzy after that.. I was screaming and losing oxygen fast. Long story short.. They lined up once to shake hands thinkin  games over.. We go up 10-8.. Then.. We line up thinkin its over.. Now it's10-9. Their Manager tossed..I'm sure this makes no sense but this was the most exciting game I've ever seen.. Period. I actually felt bad for the other team ...somehow. Our numerous errors in the first should have been the end of it. Med oops learned a valuable lesson about not giving up.. He did nothin to brag about .. K'd and walked twice. Still. Good learning experience. Going to bi-city now.. Wooooo!


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

yeigh


----------



## fish hawk (May 20, 2015)

Sounds like a crazy game opps....Congrats on the W


----------



## fish hawk (May 20, 2015)

TP's a good lipreader


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

that was a good nap


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

nice croppie FH


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

i mean spec


----------



## fish hawk (May 20, 2015)

I tapped into my neighbors satellite dish while he was at work


----------



## fish hawk (May 20, 2015)

They say croppie out in Arkansas and speckled perch down in south ga and fl.


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

nappin makes me tard


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

nice perch


----------



## kmckinnie (May 20, 2015)

WooOOoooooooooo for the oops team!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## mtr3333 (May 20, 2015)

i just call 'em feesh


----------



## kmckinnie (May 20, 2015)

Go oops!


----------



## oops1 (May 20, 2015)

Thanks.. I gotta go ta bed or I'm liable ta get in em.. Yall close up shop.. Oops out


----------



## fish hawk (May 20, 2015)

Wheres scrappy?


----------



## fish hawk (May 20, 2015)

And Bo$$?


----------



## mark-7mag (May 20, 2015)

Too early for Scrapy


----------



## Scrapy (May 20, 2015)

Hah! I been surfin.


----------



## Scrapy (May 20, 2015)

Something 'bout Bo$$ be at the Greyhound track?


----------



## Scrapy (May 20, 2015)

What's up Mark?


----------



## mark-7mag (May 20, 2015)

Hey Scrapy


----------



## mark-7mag (May 20, 2015)

http://youtu.be/mG5gWk-1m10


----------



## mark-7mag (May 20, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mark-7mag (May 20, 2015)

I can't figure out how to imbed from my iPad


----------



## Scrapy (May 20, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> http://youtu.be/mG5gWk-1m10


----------



## mguthrie (May 20, 2015)

I'm out. See yall in the mornin


----------



## Scrapy (May 20, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I can't figure out how to imbed from my iPad


 I can't even figure out how to make a phone call on mine.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 20, 2015)

Good one scraps


----------



## Scrapy (May 20, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Good one scraps



What?? I've had it three months and ain't got a phone call yet. I ain't good at texting. I tick folks off and they tick me off texting. I don't get what they mean. My daughter is a prime example, won't talk on the phone, just text,text,text.


----------



## Scrapy (May 20, 2015)

Gnite Guth.


----------



## mattech (May 20, 2015)

Sounds like a great game ooops


----------



## Scrapy (May 20, 2015)

my girlfriend likes to text. I give one word answers. Yes.


----------



## Scrapy (May 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> Sounds like a great game ooops


 Yes it does oops. The Grand Finale of my grandson's little league season is tomorrow night. I doubt it will be exciting though. They just don't have a clue what they are doing. Just too young.


----------



## JB0704 (May 20, 2015)

Just arrived at destination.  Hey scraps, where's that pier at?


----------



## JB0704 (May 20, 2015)

Prolly not gonna get up too early.  May try and get some sleep the hit the fishing hard after that.  Hate starting a trip off tired.


----------



## Scrapy (May 20, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Just arrived at destination.  Hey scraps, where's that pier at?


 You at HH? Right at the first bridge you crossed getting on the Island.  You can ease down the road shoulder and fish the bridge pilings too for sheeps head. Few folks do that.  Break some oysters off and beat them, shells and all  to a pulp to use as chum. Use a piece of oyster or fiddler crab for bait.


----------



## JB0704 (May 21, 2015)

Yes, HH.  So, there is a pier at the first bridge?  IT was dark when we crossed so I didn't see it.

I'd love to get into some sheapshead, may try and figure them out.


----------



## JB0704 (May 21, 2015)

Just found it on google erf.  Prolly gonna be late gettin' out there tomorrow, but, that's just the warm up round.   Found out the beach behind the resort is a designated public fishing place, so I can only surf fish before 10 and after 6, which is just fine for me.


----------



## JB0704 (May 21, 2015)

Thanks for the tips scrapy, hoping to post some pics in the mornin'


----------



## JB0704 (May 21, 2015)

Congrats Med ooops on da win, and good pitchin'


----------



## Scrapy (May 21, 2015)

I know this sounds honkey but when you ride around the Island You will see some bamboo patches. Get you a dead cane as long as you can and break the top off to something with some backbone.  Then tie your string at the butt and wind it around the pole a few wraps  to the tip so if the pole breaks you still got him. Put a sinker on the end of the line and tie a few inch steel leader about a half foot above that.  Don't be afraid to wade out waist deep if you need to to get to the piling.  It's fun wrastlin a big sheepshead on a cane pole. But snatch him out quick as you can, don't "play" him.


----------



## JB0704 (May 21, 2015)

If I had more time I'd sure nuff try it.  As it stands, I'll be lucky just to find time to walk out to the bridge pilings.  Hoping I can get the young's on something......a bluefish would be awesome!  But, now you got me thinkin' on sheapshead, so I'm gonna do everything I can to get out there and see about it.


----------



## Scrapy (May 21, 2015)

That Billy lure Krun made up works good for terminal tackle. Just know you are going to lose a lot of fiddlers but they are everywhere. Set the hook just before they bite is the key. If the kids get bored sic them on catchin fiddlers for you.


----------



## Scrapy (May 21, 2015)

I ain't no good at surf fishin. I watched a fellow Sunday two beaches up from HH hook onto something that gave him a tussle. He lost it but said he glimpsed it and it was that big. His buddy said he glimpsed it too and it was even bigger. I saw the battle too but I did not glimps it. I know it faught with the heart of a stingray.


----------



## Scrapy (May 21, 2015)

2annahafmo ours.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

Pappy aint sleeping tonight post...

Went to bed at 10:30,  woke up at 1.  can't go back to sleep


----------



## Scrapy (May 21, 2015)

Been backreading. Honkey sprayin pecan fungicides to the stratosphere.


----------



## Scrapy (May 21, 2015)

Hope they drift on over here and save me money. That's why England gets by cheap.

Cheap flop.


----------



## Scrapy (May 21, 2015)

If I had a tomater I'd eat a baloney and mater sandwich about now.


----------



## Scrapy (May 21, 2015)

I can't stand baloney nor tomaters.


----------



## Scrapy (May 21, 2015)

Together they are pretty good.


----------



## Scrapy (May 21, 2015)

Is HDMO3 in there for doin the same thing the Game Warden was doin?


----------



## Scrapy (May 21, 2015)

My post got took down on that one. It must have been a bad post.


----------



## ccherry (May 21, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 21, 2015)

What you building Chherry?


----------



## ccherry (May 21, 2015)

Migmack said:


> What you building Chherry?



House


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 21, 2015)

Cool can I have your old one?


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## ccherry (May 21, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Cool can I have your old one?



It's fer sale...


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

Mm done bought him a gaggone hizzouse! Congrats, Mm!


----------



## mark-7mag (May 21, 2015)

Morning gents


----------



## rydert (May 21, 2015)

hay.........


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 21, 2015)

Morning


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 21, 2015)

Ready for Saturday to get hera


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 21, 2015)

Hey Hay !!!!


----------



## Hilsman (May 21, 2015)

Mernin????


----------



## Hilsman (May 21, 2015)

Congrats on da hizouse fuzzy!!!


----------



## Hilsman (May 21, 2015)

if I was you I would have a fire sprinkler system put in.....  Jus sayin


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

I was blessed with oops gut this am.. Not woooooo-ing. Well.. Maybe at times


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 21, 2015)

Nobody likes splatter oops!!


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

Dang


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

Hey


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 21, 2015)

What the what..


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

Flop


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 21, 2015)

Lol...


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 21, 2015)

Hey Matt!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

Pappy sneaking thru the backyard on his way to the truck.  Gonna try to work an extra hour today.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

k sneaken out the back door at work, trin to go fishen.....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2015)

Morning, i've been  having to work at work..


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

I just had a wardrobe malfunction


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)




----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

We are somewhere in Ashville called the Groves Park Inn. There is a beautiful view of the Mountains.


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

Hey Krun and Matt


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

Hope Ridirt counted my cows for me while I was gone.


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

Hey Bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

Headed home today, well headed back to Kentucky.


----------



## karen936 (May 21, 2015)

Morning all lots to do 
today. I been being to useless
now I gots to play catchup.


----------



## Da Possum (May 21, 2015)

KyDawg+ spending his birthday in the mountains!  Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## karen936 (May 21, 2015)

You be safe driving Boss


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

My Birthday is next month 03.


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

Okay guys yall be good, I will see youns tonight.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> We are somewhere in Ashville called the Groves Park Inn. There is a beautiful view of the Mountains.



bo$$=rich


----------



## mark-7mag (May 21, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> KyDawg+ spending his birthday in the mountains!  Happy Birthday!!!



How was rehab homo3


----------



## Da Possum (May 21, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> How was rehab homo3



I failed it........freebasing rulez!


----------



## Da Possum (May 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> My Birthday is next month 03.



I know; I have all of the birth dates marked on my calender!!!!


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Hey... Bo$$.. Hope you and mrs Bo$$ is havin a ball


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

I'm sure glad homo3 was kicked outa rehab.. I've missed that lil fella


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Flap?


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

Herro


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Congrats on your lil tech makin he news.. Mt


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

Thanks ooops


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Billy from the hill is schoolin folks on rat snakes... Usin words so big I couldn't even google em


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 21, 2015)

I just made all that up, oops.


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Well... It was very convincing


----------



## brunofishing (May 21, 2015)

sup fellers !


----------



## ccherry (May 21, 2015)

Bout it Bruno


----------



## mark-7mag (May 21, 2015)

Hey Bruno


----------



## Da Possum (May 21, 2015)

yep


----------



## brunofishing (May 21, 2015)

getting ready to head to da lake!! finely!!! and aint coming back..


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 21, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Well... It was very convincing



It was really a buggywhip.


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> It was really a buggywhip.



Lol's


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Bruno fixin ta put the smack down on some basses


----------



## brunofishing (May 21, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Bruno fixin ta put the smack down on some basses



going to eat every one of them


----------



## bigelow (May 21, 2015)

Hello useless brothers and sisters


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 21, 2015)

mattech said:


> My daughter made it on the news.wooooo
> 
> 
> http://www.13wmaz.com/story/news/lo...-graders-read-to-seniors-in-forsyth/27652939/



Great article Mattech. Good for your daughter!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Hello useless brothers and sisters



Hey Bigs.. How's the remodel bidness goin?


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 21, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, i've been  having to work at work..



Hey Mud!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2015)

Hey Honkey. Youre daughter Mattech is cute as a button. She gonna be a big time tv star like Pnut.


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

Thanks omen honkey, she was the one that read about snow. Lol


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

Thanks mud. Lol


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 21, 2015)

Congrats, Matt-she's a cutie for sure.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

I might try some crappie fishing this weekend.

be fun.


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

Thanks nchillbily


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

Good luck pappy


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Lunchtime lull


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Billy's rootin through yalls desks as we speak


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Getting coffee money and suchlike


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

Billy may not like what he finds.


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

I bootytrapped mine.


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Did you say bootytraped?


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

That's what I said bootytraps.


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

Did you ever watch the Goonies?


----------



## peanutman04 (May 21, 2015)

Good job lil miss mt!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 21, 2015)

Mourning!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 21, 2015)

What else I mist?


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

mattech said:


> Did you ever watch the Goonies?



Yes.. That's why I set you up.. Lol'ed too


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Nutnut?


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

Where?


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

How many?


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

How much?


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

Just one left?


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

Flopp


----------



## rydert (May 21, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Great article Mattech. Good for your daughter!!



x's 2


----------



## Hilsman (May 21, 2015)

hay


----------



## Hilsman (May 21, 2015)

n e 1 hera


----------



## Hilsman (May 21, 2015)

nope


----------



## Hilsman (May 21, 2015)

flap


----------



## Hilsman (May 21, 2015)

weren't even tryin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

Somebody tell TP we got 2" of rain Monday..


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

hooked on quack said:


> somebody tell tp we got 2" of rain monday..



10-4


----------



## rydert (May 21, 2015)

Attention TP, 
Quack said to tell you he got 2" of rain Monday..


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Good call.. Ryedirt.. We may should start a thread about it.. I'd hate for tp to not see it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

oops1 said:


> 10-4





rydert said:


> Attention TP,
> Quack said to tell you he got 2" of rain Monday..





oops1 said:


> Good call.. Ryedirt.. We may should start a thread about it.. I'd hate for tp to not see it





Most excellent job Billy's !!


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Oh yea.. You did.. I will go apologize in the rain gage thread.. BRB


----------



## bigelow (May 21, 2015)

Got the floor down in the billy kitchen getting the cabinets on da way home from work today.


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Post some makeover pics.. Bigs.


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Yes.. That's why I set you up.. Lol'ed too



I kind of thought that was a setup. I lol'd too.


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

Thanks dert, nut.


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

Truffle shuffle


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

I liked chunk


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

Baby ruuuuuuth


----------



## Da Possum (May 21, 2015)

Somebody tell TP that I said his rain thread is lame.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Somebody tell TP that I said his rain thread is lame.



Steal my crown.


----------



## JB0704 (May 21, 2015)

Hit the pier from 10 - 2, jb jr caught a small shark, but the highlight was lil ms jb's bluefish.  Slow fishing otherwise.


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

I wonder if there was any rain in Hancock Co?


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Glad yall caught some jb


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

Hay! What I miss?


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

Canceled my PCB vaca and no trin to get to Destin. Very complicated pickin' out a motel.


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Hay! What I miss?



Uselesness.. I was supposed to tell you somethin but I dun furgot


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Somebody tell TP that I said his rain thread is lame.



This is the most hurtful thing anyone's ever said to me.


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Canceled my PCB vaca and no trin to get to Destin. Very complicated pickin' out a motel.



Pull yo camper down to the state park in pcb


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Uselesness.. I was supposed to tell you somethin but I dun furgot



You don't remember what it was? Was it impotent?


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

Forgotten flop.


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Carp


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

T.P. said:


> You don't remember what it was? Was it impotent?



Very.. It's just not comin to me .. Let me mull it over fur a bit


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Pull yo camper down to the state park in pcb



Don got one. Maybe I'll borrow dhd's!


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

I sure wished it'd rain.


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

I just lol'd myself. Bigs and Mm is some nassy folks.


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

Talkin bout tile, Ghost, shoes and rockets and such.


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

Good deal jb


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

T, I can give you the info for the hotel we stayed at in destin, very very nice, very family/kid friendly, walking distance from the pier. The pool is a lazy river with one side walk in so little kids can go from ankle deep to whatever they feel safe at.


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

No drama at this place either, and the kids eat free in the hotel resturaunt.


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

Here you go. Also, the hotel rooms have video games and bunk beds. 


https://m.ihg.com/hotels/holidayinn...l/fwbbh?cm_mmc=GoogleMaps-_-rs-_-USEN-_-fwbbh


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

TP and lil tp need to camp out at Hamburg and lemme take 'em fishin at the plantation..


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> TP and lil tp need to camp out at Hamburg and lemme take 'em fishin at the plantation..



Can I come?


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

I have my own Twista mat


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

If you need to know anything to do down there I can help you out, my wife is from there and we go several times a year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

mattech said:


> Can I come?






Have you started back drankin ??


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Have you started back drankin ??



Not yet....


----------



## karen936 (May 21, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I sure wished it'd rain.



Just go wash your truck


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

Hey krun


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## karen936 (May 21, 2015)

congrats to your daughter Matt


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Think I'm gonna have the stomach flu tamorrow


----------



## karen936 (May 21, 2015)

Hey Cuz


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

I feel it come on


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Carp


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

Thanks krun


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Oops out&#55357;&#56859;


----------



## karen936 (May 21, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Think I'm gonna have the stomach flu tamorrow



before or after you go fishing.


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Hay.. Cuzzin Kayran


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

I may take the kids fishing tonight. Might sneak over to hilsman's.


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

karen936 said:


> before or after you go fishing.



Shhhhhhhh


----------



## karen936 (May 21, 2015)

It was so plain to see Cuz


----------



## karen936 (May 21, 2015)

Ok I'm out for a while


----------



## mark-7mag (May 21, 2015)

Honkey must be useful today


----------



## mark-7mag (May 21, 2015)

How dissapointnig


----------



## mark-7mag (May 21, 2015)

Drank some liker oops. That will kill any virus in your system


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Drank some liker oops. That will kill any virus in your system



Check


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

I'm amazed at how many "sportsmen" can't identify a rat snake.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2015)

I tried to talk the wife into letting me take her fishing this afternoon. Nope , she said i have to much yard work to do.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2015)

I came home at lunch and she had done cut the front yard, riding around and around finding more stuff for me to do.


----------



## Scrapy (May 21, 2015)

mattech said:


> I'm amazed at how many "sportsmen" can't identify a rat snake.


I'm amaized at what gets on the serious channel.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 21, 2015)

mattech said:


> I'm amazed at how many "sportsmen" can't identify a rat snake.



I started to comment that it was a King Cobra but remembered it was the serious thread


----------



## mark-7mag (May 21, 2015)




----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

Your pic ain't showing up, mag.


----------



## Scrapy (May 21, 2015)

did mine


----------



## mark-7mag (May 21, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> did mine



TP is still using dial up


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

Pappy is sitting at his desk bout to nod off.

It has been a long long day


----------



## peanutman04 (May 21, 2015)

Its a buck deer T.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 21, 2015)

Are rat snakes venemomus?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2015)

flp


----------



## peanutman04 (May 21, 2015)

Mig just as soon chop up a rat snake as look at it.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 21, 2015)

You need to stock your fridge up mud.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 21, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Are rat snakes venemomus?



only to rats


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> You need to stock your fridge up mud.



Yes i do, i think i drank......... hey wait a minute


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Have you started back drankin ??



He prolly will next weekend


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> View attachment 836411



Lolololol


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

Mm just as soon kill a snake as look at it. I bet he done stomped his phone.


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

Did you see my hotel recommendation T


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Are rat snakes venemomus?



No, they are poisonous


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

mattech said:


> No, they are poisonous



If yo a rat


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

He's a snake in the grass


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

I little slow in herea. Guess its quit in time for all the 9-5er's


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

Current Attachments (125.7 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (125.7 KB)


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

That cheekin got drawnk and gittin cooked


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

Reebs are flowin. Ever one I got got a hole in it. Got to keep refillin


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

Look how that cheekin is proofing its chest out. It prowd


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

I keep Goin I might hit the flopper


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

Think I'll wait till the 50. Instead of the 45


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

Where is fuzzy. He git a gal friend or sumpin


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

mattech said:


> Did you see my hotel recommendation T



I did, mattech. Thanks for posting. I'm gonna get back on it in the morning when I get to work. I don't like doing vacation planning when I'm off the clock.


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

Flop


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

Flop?


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

Floppy


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

Flopper


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Flop



Early


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

Pewpewpew


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

Too late.


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

Early flop


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

Great work, guth.


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

TP got peenlized fur 2 many floppers


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Great work, guth.



Thank you. Thank you vary much


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

Good deal


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

Where are youins


----------



## mark-7mag (May 21, 2015)

Billy the shade tree mechanic


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

I need that set-up.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 21, 2015)

We got a rack like that rite here in Chula mag.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

We goin bream fishen in public waters. I may need to blow up some log jams to get futher back.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 21, 2015)

Heard any gobblin, turkeykiller?


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

I drive a ford, no need in that non sence.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

One was gobblin this mornin, One loud boom & he shut up.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 21, 2015)

What's more fun k, blowin or fishin?


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

talked with 2 wardens this afternoon, they heard nutten.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

Blowing up stuff is funner. Always.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

We go down stream & pick up a nice mess.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 21, 2015)

Gun shy!


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

Then go up an do it again.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

Not realy, he is layen next to it.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

I talked to 3 different wardens this afternoon, they have one thing in common... They after me & billy.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

Billy hollarin, cant catch the wind.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 21, 2015)

I ben watching this thang for bout a week now.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

Sayen stuff like, " I snuck up on ya'll & watch ya'll"


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

Ya'll pumpen the ground dry, nut.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2015)

Evening, peeps.
Sorry i was a no show last night. A 17 hour workday wore me slap out.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

What did farmer do in yester years.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

Some breams goin down dis weekend....


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I ben watching this thang for bout a week now.



Bet TP Goin to Git won uh demm


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

That's a lot a water comin outa that thangamagigger


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

We eaten skimps tanite..


----------



## peanutman04 (May 21, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> What did farmer do in yester years.



Don't know, but they probably had sum sorry dove shoots back then.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

That thang will shoot some water.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> We eaten skimps tanite..



Great minds think alike. I'm wanting some seafood myself. 
We need to go back to Michell's.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

Some of my funnest shoots was back then, They talked about the kid that never missed.


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

Hey nut. You Goin to have a billy dove hunt this herea yeara


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> That thang will shoot some water.



I don't think he's doing it right.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

We went 2 weeks ago to michels.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

My cousin could hit em.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> We went 2 weeks ago to michels.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 21, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Hey nut. You Goin to have a billy dove hunt this herea yeara



I'm gone try, it maybe later this year though.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

I can catch a grouper & 2 pounds of skimps for 70ty bucks.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 21, 2015)

Mitchell can cook.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

I gotta new dove call I wanta try out. Its the squealing dove.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 21, 2015)

K catches grouper in shore.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

I want a blind an some dove deks, Just sayen.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

Flouder, snappers, mullets, crabs, skimps, crawfish, scallops.


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

Yall need to come to my hog hunt if you can


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

I have a honey hole.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 21, 2015)

I've got better response out of my coo-coo mout calls, k.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I want a blind an some dove deks, Just sayen.



I got the dove decoy's covered. Also, got a mojo dove! I just need a good tree or power line to shoot them out of.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

gut, your hawg hunt are a serious deal. I may never pick a gun up & I don't want folks maken fun of me.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 21, 2015)

I'm gone try gut, if we can git sum rain down here.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 21, 2015)

I got a new dove lease...........


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

Can I sit next to U nut. & use bammers toys to lure them in.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 21, 2015)

Nobody will ever guess my striper honeyhole. Who wood make fun of K?


----------



## peanutman04 (May 21, 2015)

Bama, k shoots them out of the air.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

I heard that dave has a new dove lease, just moments ago.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 21, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Bama, k shoots them out of the air.



Wid a .410 single shot............


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

When I can get thesafty off. LOLs Dave there are some folksthat do make jokes kindhearted ly about me.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

2 1/2 in shells also outa my youth 410.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

There wings are still flappen, but there feet have not touch the tree limb yet.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 21, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Nobody will ever guess my striper honeyhole. Who wood make fun of K?



Got to be Columbus, they's a bunch of strippers in columbus.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

Sometime I do it wid my eyes shut.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

I love fishen in colubus. honey holes for surr.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 21, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Got to be Columbus, they's a bunch of strippers in columbus.



Not white ones............


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Bama, k shoots them out of the air.



Why? They're easier to hit when they ain't flying.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

I'll take my sigle shot 410 to columbus.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 21, 2015)

Bbl, got to go check on the sprinkler.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

Bammer is all about feathers flying. I seen that...


----------



## lagrangedave (May 21, 2015)

Nutnut makin' me pp


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

I gotta figure out where I'm going to kill a deer this year.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

dave, gut, ya'll got any deer woods I could get some meat for the freezer?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Bammer is all about feathers flying. I seen that...


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

I like 18 month old does the best.


----------



## karen936 (May 21, 2015)

Y'all behaving in hera


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

Or a 1 1/2 old doe.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 21, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Y'all behaving in hera



nope


----------



## karen936 (May 21, 2015)

goot keep up the good work


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Y'all behaving in hera



Yes mama, we is.


----------



## karen936 (May 21, 2015)

Y'all funny, who's dranking.K?


----------



## karen936 (May 21, 2015)

grilled chicken hera tonight


----------



## karen936 (May 21, 2015)

and bacon brussel sprouts.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

Bammer & I are a team on this doe killen, I shots dem.. He cleans dem & we split it.


----------



## karen936 (May 21, 2015)

Sounds like a plan k


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

I'm drank en beer, not k.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 21, 2015)

K I got a new lease in South Troup county on the Harris county line but we usually just like to get drunk, spotlite, sleep late and tell lies. We cook a lot too..............and we got a creek to fish in...........although it's getting harder and harder to get dynamite.....


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

k run, Im goot at plannen. I'z in managament.


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

Come on K. We gottsalotadeer


----------



## karen936 (May 21, 2015)

I mean you KM not are you
dranking k


----------



## fish hawk (May 21, 2015)

Got me a 4 lb shoal bass today.


----------



## karen936 (May 21, 2015)

dave fishes like doc Hollywood movie


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I like 18 month old does the best.



They call them yearlins?


----------



## karen936 (May 21, 2015)

nice fish smelly bird


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

I went to a drinken camp before & we did a little nite hunten. Thinks I'll fitz in just fine.


----------



## fish hawk (May 21, 2015)

Thanks Krun,them 4 lbrs are few and far between


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

That's a big ole shoaly


----------



## lagrangedave (May 21, 2015)

If Fish Hawk would start drankin' I'd ask him to join, we got one opening, no locals or Flarda guys though.........


----------



## karen936 (May 21, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I went to a drinken came before & we did a little nite hunten. Thinks I'll fitz in just fine.



I went to a drinken camp before & we did a little nite hunten. Thinks I'll fitz in just fine
fixed it for ya.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Bammer & I are a team on this doe killen, I shots dem.. He cleans dem & we split it.



I love you, man,. 

About to drive Bubbette around town until she points at a restaaurant and says "stop there".
See yall later.


----------



## karen936 (May 21, 2015)

nice flop Dave,


----------



## karen936 (May 21, 2015)

have fun Bamma


----------



## karen936 (May 21, 2015)

time to check the grill,bbl


----------



## lagrangedave (May 21, 2015)

Krun, I'm reading the history of Synabel and Captiva rite now............


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

I gotta A R 15 I would like to try out on some yearlins.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 21, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I gotta A R 15 I would like to try out on some yearlins.



pewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpew                  pew


----------



## fish hawk (May 21, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> If Fish Hawk would start drankin' I'd ask him to join, we got one opening, no locals or Flarda guys though.........



I bet you got them shoalies in your creek too Dave.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 21, 2015)

Ypu gonna hafta make 4 copies K.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 21, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I bet you got them shoalies in your creek too Dave.



I'll bet we do too............


----------



## lagrangedave (May 21, 2015)

I bet you know where I caught that striper too...............


----------



## lagrangedave (May 21, 2015)

That shirt makes me look fat..........


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Y'all funny, who's dranking.K?



Me me me me


----------



## lagrangedave (May 21, 2015)

I'm not fat like K...........


----------



## fish hawk (May 21, 2015)

Nice striper Dave.....I think I might know.


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> That shirt makes me look fat..........



Don't blame it on the shirt


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

I'm getten fat for sure dave, my belly looks bigger every day.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 21, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I'm getten fat for sure dave, my belly looks bigger every day.



Fried fawn?


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

Hey


----------



## karen936 (May 21, 2015)

I'm stuffed but it was goot.


----------



## karen936 (May 21, 2015)

gonna go outside and watch the
sun go down, nite y'all


----------



## lagrangedave (May 21, 2015)

Last nite................


----------



## lagrangedave (May 21, 2015)

Might even........


----------



## lagrangedave (May 21, 2015)

Get another flop...........


----------



## lagrangedave (May 21, 2015)

Hey Bo$$. I neva got you address.............can't send dues......


----------



## lagrangedave (May 21, 2015)

oooooooooooooooooooo-777 lottery ticket time?


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

Gnight


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

My keyboard quit working. I straight wired it and it is fine now.


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

Back at My Old Kentucky Home.


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

Bout 1200 miles later.


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

My recliner feels good.


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

Odell is still on vacation.


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

Hey


----------



## JB0704 (May 21, 2015)

Lots of sharks and a few whiting on the beach tonight, this is jb jr's best of the evening.


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

Jr got a great white!


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

What I miss?


----------



## mark-7mag (May 21, 2015)

Nice JB


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

I am tired.


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

Nice


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

What's up LD?


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

JB Jr is a shark fisherman.


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

You take your dog to JB


----------



## lagrangedave (May 21, 2015)

Catching big fish, killin' big animals. planning a road trip.............


----------



## peanutman04 (May 21, 2015)

I wouldn't have been embarrassed.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 21, 2015)

Bo$$ been hawlin his gold around.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 21, 2015)

I'm gittin sleepy.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 21, 2015)

Lol. If you didn't look to close you would think them girls were smiling for a different reason


----------



## mark-7mag (May 21, 2015)

Flop


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

It happens, just sayn. Theres some baby pics of me somewhere ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I wouldn't have been embarrassed.





Me neither, wish my foot was that long. .


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

And my foot was showen.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

dave has 2 foots.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 21, 2015)

That foot has to be at least a foot long


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

Both of them are left feet.


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

Wooooo.


----------



## bigelow (May 21, 2015)

Howdy Billy's


----------



## mark-7mag (May 21, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

My foot is 11 1/2 inches, I measured it.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

Ooow


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

Mercy.


----------



## bigelow (May 21, 2015)

Pics of my wife's new kitchen floor


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

Billy let the weeds take over my garden while I was gone. Knew I should have wait until I got back to give he the 12 pack.


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

I don't know how long my foot is. I never really look at it anymore.


----------



## bigelow (May 21, 2015)

Is here


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

They do a good job of walken though.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

extra wide.


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

Looken big, goods!


----------



## mark-7mag (May 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Billy let the weeds take over my garden while I was gone. Knew I should have wait until I got back to give he the 12 pack.



Use round up bo$$. Just make sure you're a good shot


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

Nice lookin flo, big.


----------



## bigelow (May 21, 2015)

And here


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

KD has a roundup pistol and a leather holster.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 21, 2015)

Mrs Bigs needs a new mop now


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

He is packen heat.


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

Weeds fear him.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 21, 2015)

Flop


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

I gotta wear x tra large socks.


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

He carries concealed sometimes.


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

Flop


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

They don't even know what happened.


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

And I wasn't even tryin


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

pewpewpew


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

He's fast.


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

Lightening reflexes.


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

Quick draw KD.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 21, 2015)

Dang good job bro!


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

k made me lol-ing on myself.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 21, 2015)

My foot shrinks when it's cold. Darnedest thing


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

My socks have holes in them.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 21, 2015)

Nite y'all!


----------



## bigelow (May 21, 2015)

Last 1


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2015)

Quack!!!!!! 
Quit it!!!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 21, 2015)

I can't say.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 21, 2015)

Hola


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

Magnum socks  with re enforced heels.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 21, 2015)

Bigs those floors look great!!


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

Again


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

Flip


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

T.P. said:


> They don't even know what happened.



I wear a mask.


----------



## bigelow (May 21, 2015)

Thanks y'all  i told some of what it cost me anyone care to guess  it was dyi so I did not spend a fortune  144 sq ft


----------



## mark-7mag (May 21, 2015)

Bigs gonna have to remodel his living room next. I see it now


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

Where you been DHD?


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

Around $300?


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

Nice job bro, know ya'll proud. Ya'll try not to walk on it for awhile.


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

KD is a weedo bandito!


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

If it's laminet prolly $300.


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

Haven't seen dyi lately either.


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

Get that kitchen finished bigs. Need ya at the hog hunt next weekend


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

dyi did my floor and I had to pay Billy to fix it.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

475.


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

I spray my Garden with DDT T.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 21, 2015)

I say $300 too


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

I am at a lose for words. Werds..


----------



## mark-7mag (May 21, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 16 (11 members and 5 guests)
mark-7mag, deerhuntingdawg, KyDawg+, kmckinnie, mguthrie, mattech, bigelow+, peanutman04, rhbama3


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

KD don't allow no weeds on his place.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Where you been DHD?



Working and fishing. I peek in at work though!


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

What got deleted?


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

I got a flop and didn't even know it.


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

KD is a weed Wacker.


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

KD will use a thistle missile.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

Mr weed be gone. Burn it down.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

Wut U thank got deleted.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

Pappy just got through with a 2 mile walk.  It took me 40 minutes.  On May 7th, I walked .42 miles in just over 30 minutes.  Looks like Pappy might be getting a little stronger.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

flop


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

I had to, to save face.. & foot.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 21, 2015)

Diesel fuel works good to bo$$


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

Stolt it like a boss.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 21, 2015)

That's great progress Pappy


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Wut U thank got deleted.



I don't know? What?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

Mark,  Pappy weren't near as tired after the 2 miles as he were after that .42 miles.  lol

It is amazing how the much you can change in 2 weeks


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2015)

I'm nowhere near outa beer.


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

I walked a mile to get to a restaurant that was closed Pappy.


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

Talking about mask, those people running those restaurants in Charleston should wear them.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

Boss, I have done stuff like that in the past too.

Now I get Billy to go check first.  I tell Billy they are giving away free reeb, and he will run all the way there.  When he finds out they are closed, or open but not giving away free reeb, he runs all the way back to me just to cuss me out.


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

T, picks out good restaurants.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

either way, I find out what is going on at the eatery


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

Good to herea pappy. Glad your gittin better. I need to take better care a myself or I'll be inda same boat. And we won't be feeshin


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

I smoke the weeds outta a my garden


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

Just kiddin. I take care of em with my hoe


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

Guth... funny thing about this... 

no high blood pressure

Cholestrol = 139

you can do all you want on the front side, but genetics will get you every time.

A fellow up the road about 5 miles lost his wife yesterday.... 43 years old and had a massive heart attack


----------



## JB0704 (May 21, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> You take your dog to JB



Nah....every time a decent shark hit we would have a crowd gather.  That dog just photo bombed us....its owner actually asked us to text pic to her.


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

Wow pappy that's sad. I'll be 48 here in a couple months and I'm supposed to be on cholesterol and BP meds but my scrips ran out and I ain't been to the doc in a couple years


----------



## Scrapy (May 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Talking about mask, those people running those restaurants in Charleston should wear them.


 Sure is a lot of freezer bags about Tialand shrimp around the dumpsters the cats drag out behind them highclass eateries Downtown Charleston. They must cost as much as them fresh caught straight off the boat local ones they advertise.


----------



## JB0704 (May 21, 2015)

Good work on those floors, bigs.


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2015)

Looks like yall are havin fun JB


----------



## JB0704 (May 21, 2015)

Having lotsa fun.  Wish I knew the island a little better, but we are catching enough to keep the young'ns interested.


----------



## Scrapy (May 21, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Nah....every time a decent shark hit we would have a crowd gather.  That dog just photo bombed us....its owner actually asked us to text pic to her.



Take a big cooler out there next time and keep the shark alive. Then about every hour you can hook him back up and draw up another crowd.


----------



## Scrapy (May 21, 2015)

JB that boy's big enough to be wading marsh mud and throwing a cast net.


----------



## Scrapy (May 21, 2015)

Build his baseball throwning muscles and balance too.
Balanced flop


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

I bought a jar of Tupelo Honey in NC.


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

The man told us that that honey would never crystalize. Think it was from Savannah Bee company.


----------



## Scrapy (May 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> The man told us that that honey would never crystalize. Think it was from Savannah Bee company.


Might be Like Daufuskie Island Oysters. Daufuskie is the only Island between Hilton Head and Savannah. It ain't got a cannery on it. Next Time you see Daufuskie Oysters, read the can. They were canned in Thialand or somewhere.


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

Looks good bige


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

Bigs can you come do my Kitchen Floor?


----------



## bigelow (May 21, 2015)

Well they are real bamboo hardwood floors 

Spent $284 on supplies got a real good deal on the wood  

My time spent doing it = priceless


----------



## bigelow (May 21, 2015)

My workin fluids are spensive


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Might be Like Daufuskie Island Oysters. Daufuskie is the only Island between Hilton Head and Savannah. It ain't got a cannery on it. Next Time you see Daufuskie Oysters, read the can. They were canned in Thialand or somewhere.



Maybe they harvest them in Daufuskie and then ship them to Thailand to be processed. Some of the big chicken companies are doing that with there chicken now.


----------



## Scrapy (May 21, 2015)

That was a lot of hard work biges. You did a good job of titenin them up so no cracks show.


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

I will supply the beer Bigs.


----------



## bigelow (May 21, 2015)

Thanks scraps


----------



## Scrapy (May 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Maybe they harvest them in Daufuskie and then ship them to Thailand to be processed. Some of the big chicken companies are doing that with there chicken now.


 I hope so Bo$$. I sure hope so. I got a couple of cans of them in the pantry for two years. I got a can of escargot I been thinking about tryin for about two years too. Also a jar of black fish eggs that costed $2.95 two years ago.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Wow pappy that's sad. I'll be 48 here in a couple months and I'm supposed to be on cholesterol and BP meds but my scrips ran out and I ain't been to the doc in a couple years



get back on those meds Guth... believe me, it is very expensive to get filleted and patched up.  Not to mention it hurts like the dickens.


----------



## bigelow (May 21, 2015)

Deal boss also need a place to stay and to kill wild animals to eat


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

Pappy ain't having no problems with his kidneys working.

BRB


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

Evening Wy.


----------



## bigelow (May 21, 2015)

Glad u doing good pappy


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

kidneys working - check
bladder working  - check
toilet working - check

it's all good.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

thanks bigun


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

Pappy getting stronger everyday.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

Boss... where you be now?


----------



## bigelow (May 21, 2015)

Been 2 years 3 days ago my dad passed from 
Colon cancer surgery didn't take died 28 days after he was cancer free.  I miss him and wish I could have spent more time with him before he passed.  We lived 800 miles apart and got to see each other 1-2 times a year


----------



## Scrapy (May 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Deal boss also need a place to stay and to kill wild animals to eat



I know what you mean. Seems like the worse off I get the better I eat. I get tired of shrimp. Sometimes I think I'd trade 5lbs of shrimp for a sirloin.


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Boss... where you be now?



I am back in Kentucky Pappy. Wife decided she wanted to go thru the NC mountains.


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Dang.. Bigs.. Hate to hear that.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

sorry for your loss Bigun.  I still have my dad and mom.  They only live about 20 miles from me, and I go to see them every chance I get.  At least 4 or 5 times a month


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

ding blast it Boss.... one day we gonna have to make plans to get together.


----------



## Wycliff (May 21, 2015)

Sorry for your loss bigs


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

Pappy has a nephew and his family getting ready to move to Taxestussets.   He ain't no yankee boy, but google made him an offer he couldn't refuse.

Long drive to yankee land fer Pappy


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

My dad and I had huge issues years ago.. When I see him as a granddad.. It makes me sick that we fought all those years. Really hate to hear of your loss.. Bigs. Prayers sent


----------



## JB0704 (May 21, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Take a big cooler out there next time and keep the shark alive. Then about every hour you can hook him back up and draw up another crowd.



I'm not much for crowds.  This island ain't for me.  But, we gave it a shot.


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2015)

Wooooo.


----------



## bigelow (May 21, 2015)

Thanks guys it was hard the first year now only hard around this time  

He was a nam vet and loved his cuntree he was  a sgt in the army  and s excellent shot with a recurv


----------



## Scrapy (May 21, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I'm not much for crowds.  This island ain't for me.  But, we gave it a shot.


Behind that Island is for me. I have left that landing and in 1hr and 15 minutes be skidding back up on the landing with 48 quarts of 20 count shrimp.


----------



## bigelow (May 21, 2015)

I figure he is playing 18 in the clouds  golfing was one of his favorite things to do


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

That's tough Bigs. Sorry.


----------



## JB0704 (May 21, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Behind that Island is for me. I have left that landing and in 1hr and 15 minutes be skidding back up on the landing with 48 quarts of 20 count shrimp.



Sounds awesome.  If I lived near here I'd definitely find ways to have fun like that, but where I'm at is a golf resort, fancy people.

The looks we got dragging a fishing cart and bait cooler through the lobby of this place were awesome.  We are definitely Billy around here.


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

Pappy stays up later since he had surgery.


----------



## JB0704 (May 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Thanks guys it was hard the first year now only hard around this time



Sorry to hear that Bigs.


----------



## Scrapy (May 21, 2015)

You probably ain't tried the cane pole thing for sheepshead. You/I cannot catch a sheepshead on a cast bottom rig across the tide. You got to dawble for them right beside the piling. If you aint got a boat to dawble out of then a long cane pole will work, trust me.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I bought a jar of Tupelo Honey in NC.



I'm assuming you got it at Tupelo Honey restaurant in Asheville. Did you eat breakfast there? Their breakfast is really good


----------



## JB0704 (May 21, 2015)

Don't think I'm gonna have time to try it scraps.  There were some pilings by the pier, and that water was plenty deep, but there wasn't anything near em.  We fished that pier 4 hours today and a bluefish was the highlight


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Sounds awesome.  If I lived near here I'd definitely find ways to have fun like that, but where I'm at is a golf resort, fancy people.
> 
> The looks we got dragging a fishing cart and bait cooler through the lobby of this place were awesome.  We are definitely Billy around here.



I felt the same way about the place we stayed at last night. I got up from the table to go to the restroom and they refolded my napkin. The elevator even had an operator. Couldn't park my own truck.


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I'm assuming you got it at Tupelo Honey restaurant in Asheville. Did you eat breakfast there? Their breakfast is really good



No, I got it at the Grove Park place.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

Pappy is sleeping later in the mornings Boss... that makes for a Pappy that stays up later...

Really, Pappy can only sleep about 2 or 3 hours, and he gets back up for 2 or 3 hours...  I am trying to stay up later and see if I can sleep thru the night.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

Grove Park = $$$$$$$$


----------



## JB0704 (May 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I felt the same way about the place we stayed at last night. I got up from the table to go to the restroom and they refolded my napkin. The elevator even had an operator. Couldn't park my own truck.



  I got turned around coming off the beach, and ended up dragging beach cart loaded with rods,fish cooler, and bait through an open air bar with a live band playin'......barefoot cause my wadin boots were full of sand.  Ere'body hangin out in there had their fancy evenin clothes on.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

Pappy was gonna take Meeno there one time.  Couldn't afford to after the hospital visit for the concussion Pappy got when he fainted after seeing the prices.


----------



## Scrapy (May 21, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Sounds awesome.  If I lived near here I'd definitely find ways to have fun like that, but where I'm at is a golf resort, fancy people.
> 
> The looks we got dragging a fishing cart and bait cooler through the lobby of this place were awesome.  We are definitely Billy around here.



I wish I was there. I wouldn't let on I had to eat shrimp or even knew how to fish. I clean up good and I'd just smile at the single ladies at the parties.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

Pappy splurged on Meeno last year for anniversary.  Pappy bought her fries with her .49 cent hamburger at McDonalds.


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Thanks guys it was hard the first year now only hard around this time
> 
> He was a nam vet and loved his cuntree he was  a sgt in the army  and s excellent shot with a recurv



Same as my dad.. Nam vet.. Hardcore and all that.. He was Air Force though


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

We still shared the one drink with free refills though


----------



## mark-7mag (May 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> No, I got it at the Grove Park place.



I really like Ashville. Even though it's a more "diverse " place than I typically associate with, everyone seems to be respectful of each other and they are very friendly. It's a really good beer town and great places to eat.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

this year, I might let her get a slice of cheese on her hamburger.  She deserves it for what I just put her through.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

wwwooooo !!

french fry flop!


----------



## mark-7mag (May 21, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Grove Park = $$$$$$$$



bo$$=rich


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

shoot... I think I may go all out this year..

Cheeseburger, large fries, and her own drink.

Meeno will be impressed with Pappy Big Spender!


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Got the boat cleaned.. Hubs greased up.. Tar pressure up ta snuff. Rods n reels snapper rigged.. Look out.. Short fish.. I'm filleting and release in this weekend


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> bo$$=rich



emmernet says rooms are $180 to $220 a night


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Pappy was gonna take Meeno there one time.  Couldn't afford to after the hospital visit for the concussion Pappy got when he fainted after seeing the prices.



I had planned to do an inshore fishing trip in SC, but time run out on me, so I spent that on the Grove Park thing. Made the wife very happy and she deserves it for putting up with me.


----------



## Scrapy (May 21, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I really like Ashville. Even though it's a more "diverse " place than I typically associate with, everyone seems to be respectful of each other and they are very friendly. It's a really good beer town and great places to eat.



They will serve you raw duck and tell you it is fine. Raw chicken is too I reckon.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

Oops... I am thinking about crappie fishin a bit this weekend.

might be fun as chasing a greased pig thru the sty.


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

But on the other hand she is lucky to have someone that looks as good as I do.


----------



## JB0704 (May 21, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Got the boat cleaned.. Hubs greased up.. Tar pressure up ta snuff. Rods n reels snapper rigged.. Look out.. Short fish.. I'm filleting and release in this weekend



Good luck!  Post pics.....of the legal ones


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

KyDawg;she deserves it for putting up with me.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sig line material rut thera ^^^^ bless her heart


----------



## mark-7mag (May 21, 2015)

Did you go into Mast General Store in Asheville bo$$?


----------



## mark-7mag (May 21, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Got the boat cleaned.. Hubs greased up.. Tar pressure up ta snuff. Rods n reels snapper rigged.. Look out.. Short fish.. I'm filleting and release in this weekend



Good luck oops


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Good luck!  Post pics.....of the legal ones



Oh... There will be pics.. Maybe not of fish but somethin epic's bound ta happen. Never fails


----------



## JB0704 (May 21, 2015)

I'm out folks.  Gonna try and get after em in the mornin.


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

This un's did


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Goot luck.. Jb


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Mullet heads deer pic made me lol-in


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

it's about done did alright


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Nutnut's big fancy tractor leaked hydraulic fluid all ova my dove spot


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

Boss was trying to get some brownie points so he can talk her into going to WAR IV


----------



## Scrapy (May 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I felt the same way about the place we stayed at last night. I got up from the table to go to the restroom and they refolded my napkin. The elevator even had an operator. Couldn't park my own truck.



I am confused. I thought you were riding in a Greyhound Groupie trip.


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

I'm sore with him rit nowa cuzz of it


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

nutnut runs peanut oil in his tractor.

Don't worry oops, it will help draw the doves into your shootin spot.


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Did you go into Mast General Store in Asheville bo$$?



No but we did stop at the Mountain View Citgo, they had good hot dogs.


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

He shoulda bought a kabota.. Them puppies hold
They fluids


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

If the GW says anything about baiting the field, tell him nutnut's tractor leaked that grain in the field


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> nutnut runs peanut oil in his tractor.
> 
> Don't worry oops, it will help draw the doves into your shootin spot.



I need all the help
I can get.. Pappy. Maybe they'll stick to that spot and I can roll em


----------



## bigelow (May 21, 2015)

I'm out y'all get the next 1 quick


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

with the JD, that is an automatic fluid level check.  When da quit leaking, they need fluid added


----------



## bigelow (May 21, 2015)

I My knees killin me 

I should habe invested in knee oadsn


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

I like ta sneak up in gravel in duvs


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

JD is a lot like HD.... 

Pappy thinks the D on both them means " they leak oil a lot"


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I My knees killin me
> 
> I should habe invested in knee oadsn



I used to do a bit of tile floors.. Them knee pads was heaven sent


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

well, as soon as a new 'un gets started, Pappy will hit the sack


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Look out


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

10 mowa.. Pappy


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

We hits this


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Got.. Not hits


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

I tiled my bathroom with them 6 x 24 board looking tiles..  It turned out purty goot.


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Never mind


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Hope bo$$ is countin


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

them 6 x 24 tiles cover some space and in a hurry.  You can work up a sweat spreading thinset for somebody to lay them in.


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

Scrapy don't know how to act with this many people in here with him this late.


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Flap it?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

Boss is being kinda quiet


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

History.


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Locker down.. Bo$$


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 21, 2015)

Pappy gots da last post!


----------

